# Facility fees office based procedures



## jenicaez (Dec 4, 2012)

Has anyone been able to capture facility fees for office based procedures/surgeries? If so can you tell me how?


----------



## mitchellde (Dec 4, 2012)

Are you a physician office or an office in an outpatient facility


----------



## Ravikirann (Dec 8, 2012)

You can capture charges for office based procedures by checking in Flash coder software.One of the method of capturing charges for the office procedures is by checking trailblazer website wherein it allows you to check for the fees depending upon the locality of the facility.

Thanks
Ravikiran.N CPC


----------

